# Anyone heard of Tribolin '75'



## REACTION (Oct 18, 2003)

Tribolin 75 (Ranvet) - 10ml vial, 40mg Methandriol Dipropionate, 35mg Nandrolone Deconate. Has anyone used this or know an effective dosage, how long to cycle it for or if I need to stack it with anything. Also wondering if I will need any clomid in the cycle.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2003)

Deca plus methandriol diprop, looks like some people say the meth is shit.

by Bill Roberts - This substance, used in some Australian veterinary products, is to be avoided by male bodybuilders. It is highly estrogenic, and has no redeeming properties. It is a poor anabolic and the mythical "receptor-cleaning" properties that have been claimed for it are pure fantasy.

An antiaromatase would not correct the estrogenic problems of this drug, since it is directly estrogenic, not requiring conversion by aromatase. An antiestrogen such as Clomid would probably help, but since methandriol is a poor anabolic anyway, there is no point to a methandriol/Clomid stack.

Suggested dose for methandriol diprop is 100mg every 2-3 days.

What do you mean do you need clomid, did you want to recouperate or were you going to be on permanently? If you want to wait for your body to come back on its own it could be a year, maybe longer. But I think clomid by itself sucks, if I touch it at all any longer its with nolvadex and no more than 50mg a day past the first week, I hate it.


----------



## REACTION (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for replying mudge! Gee that write up does not sound good at all. Basically this is my first cycle and I do not know much apart from the research that I have done on the net. Every one seems to use an anti-estrogen in their cycles so thats why I referred to the clomid. I've had two shots so far - 2mg each time. Been feeling a good pump but no gains yet. 
My stats: I weigh 140lbs but can bench 155lbs. Don't know my body fat % but I am very lean also have a fast metabolism. Love to train hard and working on consuming adequate building amounts of food. 20 years old, been training for 3 years.
Can you recommend a good first cycle for me from that? Also I have 6mg of Tribolin left - should I use it or not? Also what do you think of drive?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 19, 2003)

I would stick to what people use, your item I had never even heard about other than the deca. Test by itself is fine for a first cycle, enanthate or cypionate.

Food is going to be a big thing for you though, I hope you have your diet written down as well as you plan for caloric increases.

I would prefer nolvadex, since it would really be better in case gyno shows up (not likely on low doses though), but its so much easier on people than clomid.


----------



## REACTION (Oct 19, 2003)

What about the rest of my Tribolin though. It was expensive. But I certainly don't wont to end up with bitch tits or not be able to raise the flag. I got 6mg left and dont know how long it will take to get my hands on some test. Shall I use it or will the estrogen in it fuck me up radically??????????


----------



## Mudge (Oct 19, 2003)

If its not negatively effecting you dont sweat it, you know better than I do how its working for you.

If what Bill says is true, your injecting estrogen, which sounds bad to me all the way around.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 20, 2003)

Isn't the meth the same crap that Denkall made...denkadiol?  That stuff was garbage.  Surely you can find something more readily available.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2003)

> The best results can be obtained, however, if M.D. is not taken alone but in combination with another steroid. This is because M.D. is able to magnify the effects of other steroid compounds. It does this by increasingly sensitizing the androgenic receptors of the muscle cell, allowing a higher amount of the steroid molecules of the additionally taken steroids to be absorbed by the receptors. This also explains why injectable M.D. is only available today as a combination compound with an additional steroid substance.



With a mere 35mg of deca I wouldn't expect much.


----------

